# The dream



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi im new to this, but was wondering how far in advance did everyone start planning their move to Cyprus from England. My husband is retiring in about 5 years and I am now. We want to rent first for 12 months to see if A) We like it and B) Can afford it. We have so many questions that need answering, should we buy a book on it first. Questions like National Health, Pensions and savings. Thankyou any reply will be a bonus. x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

blondidi said:


> Hi im new to this, but was wondering how far in advance did everyone start planning their move to Cyprus from England. My husband is retiring in about 5 years and I am now. We want to rent first for 12 months to see if A) We like it and B) Can afford it. We have so many questions that need answering, should we buy a book on it first. Questions like National Health, Pensions and savings. Thankyou any reply will be a bonus. x


I would recommend that as you are not wanting to come for about 5 years you should have some holidays in different areas of Cyprus over the next 3 or 4 years.
That will give you more of an idea which area appeals most to you.
I know I am biased but I did know Cyprus fairly well because I had lived here before and for me there was no question that Paphos was the area to live long term.
The East Coast is the place to be if you want sandy beaches (although we have some nice beaches here if you know where to look)

If you are getting pensions you will be entitled to free treatment at the general hospitals and to be honest the standard of care is excellent. Also unlike the Uk no long waiting lists before you get treatment.
Pensions can be paid into your UK account or into a bank here. It's your choice.

Veronica


----------



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I would recommend that as you are not wanting to come for about 5 years you should have some holidays in different areas of Cyprus over the next 3 or 4 years.
> That will give you more of an idea which area appeals most to you.
> I know I am biased but I did know Cyprus fairly well because I had lived here before and for me there was no question that Paphos was the area to live long term.
> The East Coast is the place to be if you want sandy beaches (although we have some nice beaches here if you know where to look)
> ...


Thankyou so much, I didnt know that about pensioners getting free treatment. And about the pensions.We have holidayed in Paphos at Ascos Beach and also at Kouzalis beach at Penara and found both areas fantastic. We are coming again in September to Limassol, Hotel Atlantica Bay and we cant wait. Cyprus is my favourite place to go to, so thank you for the great idea of looking round while we are there. 
Diane x


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

blondidi said:


> Thankyou so much, I didnt know that about pensioners getting free treatment. And about the pensions.We have holidayed in Paphos at Ascos Beach and also at Kouzalis beach at Penara and found both areas fantastic. We are coming again in September to Limassol, Hotel Atlantica Bay and we cant wait. Cyprus is my favourite place to go to, so thank you for the great idea of looking round while we are there.
> Diane x


Hi Diane, enjoy your stay in sept , maybe next trip think about staying in a apartment as nice as a holiday in hotel is too get the real feal of livining here apartment is better, out of season .We dreamed for years , put into action 5 years ago been here since oct love it .
Tricia


----------



## blondidi (Mar 18, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi Diane, enjoy your stay in sept , maybe next trip think about staying in a apartment as nice as a holiday in hotel is too get the real feal of livining here apartment is better, out of season .We dreamed for years , put into action 5 years ago been here since oct love it .
> Tricia


Tricia, thankyou for that tip, I never thought of that. Of course it wont feel real in a hotel cos everything is done for us. Next time I will go in an apartment as you say. Well done you for making it happen. We are going to make a 5 year plan to make sure debts off, mortgage paid and home sold, then we will rent for a year first. There is so much to think of though isnt there. But that will not put us off. Thanks again. Diane x


----------

